# 8N lift problem



## Gary-in-Georgia (Dec 25, 2015)

1950 8N. Originally, lift worked sporadically. I opened the right inspection cover, raised the plow and left engine running. No fluid that I could see running down the ram cylinder. No turbulence in the fluid around the pump, only inside the sides of the pump. 

I replaced the relief valve, replaced with fresh fluid and then everything worked ok; or so I thought. Went to load the tractor on the trailer and the lift couldn't raise the plow. Any other checks I should make before I rebuild both the ram and the pump? 

Thanks


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Gary-in-Georgia, welcome to the tractor forum.

I recommend that you buy an I&T FO-4 shop manual for your 8N before you tear into the hydraulic system. Cost $35-$40. They have a procedure in the I&T FO-4 manual to test pump pressure. I would definitely check the pump first. 

It might be that the pump is losing prime, giving you the sporadic performance.


----------

